# Asian Muslim Woman



## siti (Aug 18, 2013)

I am in late forties. I have lived in US for 6 years. My life here has been full of challenges and failures. Wasted over 4 years of my life, and all my money gone. I was a coward, ignorant, stupid housewife. I helped too much with living expenses in previous marriage. Now I am broke, coward to drive, no degree, repeatedly failed to get any job. 
I now live with another jerk so my misery ontinue. Only GOD knows how my nightmare never ends. I take it as GOD loves me and HE continues to test me. This guy is calculative, complainer, dictator, etcetc. However, I thank ALMIGHTY GOD who help me "stay afloat" through this guy. Now I pray and beg ALMIGHTY GOD so I can be independent and support myself. I need a car (small mini not any bigger) and a job (degree not required). Most of all I need friends who I can chat with. I am confuse. I need good friends who can understand what a person I am, where I am coming from. Any Singaporean who has become a US citizen? I am thinking of applying citizenship next year, if possible.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Hmm... Is "american dream" is still valid these days?

Hope you get thru it


----------



## siti (Aug 18, 2013)

wesmant said:


> Hmm... Is "american dream" is still valid these days?
> 
> Hope you get thru it





wesmant said:


> Hmm... Is "american dream" is still valid these days?
> 
> Hope you get thru it


Those who got a good mentor etc wins....truly. For me I did not get the American Dream but American Nightmares.... truly. All because I was stupid ignorant and married a selfish, idiot, jerk. My biggest stumble ... like a big rock and everything else collapse (I lost too much!).

Thank you. God bless you.


----------



## lousy.engineer (Aug 15, 2013)

> Is "american dream" is still valid these days?


It's probably only valid for those who are into science, engineering, cutting edge stuffs; those who have at least a Master's Degree or PhD in those fields. In order to thrive in US, a migrant needs to be smarter than most of the locals, that's what my US counterpart (who's an Indian-born engineer married to a local American) told me when I was there.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

lousy.engineer said:


> It's probably only valid for those who are into science, engineering, cutting edge stuffs; those who have at least a Master's Degree or PhD in those fields. In order to thrive in US, a migrant needs to be smarter than most of the locals, that's what my US counterpart (who's an Indian-born engineer married to a local American) told me when I was there.


Meaning, mediocre (like myself) wont be able to make high?


----------



## lousy.engineer (Aug 15, 2013)

wesmant said:


> Meaning, mediocre (like myself) wont be able to make high?


That depends because people whom I know making it good in USA are really very smart people. I have an ex-colleague who was transferred to work at US headquarter in San Jose because he's just simply very good with what he's doing. It also helps that he has an American degree. Another one I know is an engineer with a mere Malaysian university degree, now working at another high tech company in Silicon Valley. But he's known to be very good in hacking computer software since his university days already. Otherwise, migrants should come with lots of money and buy a small business there to live with. Most Chinese migrants are doing just that. Of course there's a lot of hard work.


----------



## siti (Aug 18, 2013)

For my case ....I had dreams to study, driving etc. It just got through one term college. Then we moved to another state. I was just trapped housewife ...although i had some money then ...i was too ignorant and no where to move. Time and cash gone wasted. Blah blah.... I now hope for better future on this earth and the hereafter, God willing. But it is crazy when I donr have the right people around me. It is lonely. It is hard here and tough also to settle back to my country. 
I have known better now. But again I cannot do anything because I don't even drive!


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

Maybe start off small and go from there, book a date to sit your written drivers test and the minute you get that, book a date to sit the practical. Nothing motivates me like a deadline. 

Set small achievable goals for yourself and pretty soon the successful completion of those goals adds up to something significant. 

You don't mention what area you live in but maybe there are people on this forum nearby who can offer more specific advise for social clubs or meet ups in your area.


----------



## bunnyblue (May 15, 2013)

siti said:


> For my case ....I had dreams to study, driving etc. It just got through one term college. Then we moved to another state. I was just trapped housewife ...although i had some money then ...i was too ignorant and no where to move. Time and cash gone wasted. Blah blah.... I now hope for better future on this earth and the hereafter, God willing. But it is crazy when I donr have the right people around me. It is lonely. It is hard here and tough also to settle back to my country.
> I have known better now. But again I cannot do anything because I don't even drive!


You said you know better now, but it don't seem like it. Why on earth would you jump from one jerk to another. If this is God's test for you, you failed, try again. Please get rid of your current jerk and stop complaining that you don't have the right people around you. You are allowed to choose your own friends, and believe me, the people you choose to be around with makes who you are. If the current guy you are with is a psychopath who would hurt you if you leave him, go to a woman shelter, I am sure the States are full of those who will help. If you can't drive there take a (...) bus, or call a taxi.

I will also mention that it is lonely everywhere, deal with it, get a hobby. Friends doesn't just go around popping up, friendships and relationships are made and built, not within a day. They take great amount of efforts as well that you do not seem to be interested to invest in.

If God willing, that you are to be a pathetic female for the rest of your life, then so be it. But consider this, God might have allowed me to stumble upon your (...) post as I am normally on NZ board, let this be a wake up call to life for the purpose of you finding your inner strength that was given by God but cannot be bothered to utilize it. WAKE UP ALREADY -.-

God bless your poor weak soul, you poor poor woman~

*** (...) = insert harsh negative verb


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

Woah, that's some tough love right there!


----------

